# Hibernate Tools und Eclipse Europs 3.3



## Gast (25. Mai 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

hat jemand geschafft, diese Kombination zu installieren. Wenn man Eclipse Europa und die Updatesite von JBoss verwendet, gibt es immer wieder irgendwelche Abhänigkeiten. Und egal was ma installiert, es beleiben Abhänigkeiten offen.

Danke und Gruß


----------



## semi (25. Mai 2008)

Klar funktioniert es. Siehe: http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic69038_anf-nger-hibernate-einstieg.html
Von den ganzen JBoss-Tools brauchst du nur die Hibernate-Console. Wie der Rest bei Eclipse 3.3 läuft, weiss ich 
nicht, habe es nicht verwendet. Ich gehe jetzt davon aus, dass du "Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers" installiert 
hast. Eclipse Classic 3.3.x hat kein JST oder WST dabei, daher vermutlich die Probleme. 
Siehe auch: http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/moreinfo/compare.php


----------



## Gast (25. Mai 2008)

Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke! Danke!   

Da ich die JPA in Einer SE-Anwendung nutzen wollte, hatte ich natürlich "nur" Eclipse Europa für Java. Mit EE ging es ohne Probleme.

Nochmals Danke !!!


----------

